# Ticking Sound from CPU.



## summers (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

There's a strange kind of ticking sound coming out from my CPU. When the computer is started there is no sound at all, but after approx 10 mins this ticking sound starts coming from inside the PSU. My PC is just 2 months old.

Ive a Seasonic 620 Watts PSU.

Any ideas what it could be..?
Is it something to be worried about.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

is the cpu fan running properly? or any obstacles causing it to run improperly.


----------



## summers (Sep 8, 2014)

The CPU fan is running properly without any obstacles. I cross checked it by opening the side panel. The sound seems to come from the PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 9, 2014)

do you use use any ups or ups+surge protector together? try without  a ups for few minutes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2014)

Try re-screwing the side panel bolts. You can also open the side panel when the noise starts and localize the noise by careful listening. BT by CPU do you mean the actual CPU or the cabinet?


----------



## summers (Sep 15, 2014)

I opened the side panel and checked. The noise is certainly coming from within the PSU. I dont have any idea what it could be. Tried all, but of no use.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you use GPU?? Disconnect GPU powersupply and try with on-board GPU.

- - - Updated - - -

revert back


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 16, 2014)

Is the sound coming out like this: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVkmLoGrOQk

To be honest, save yourself the trouble and RMA the power supply. If you can, remove the psu from the system, do this, and see if you get the same sound. Try putting the psu with the fan facing on the top. 

Regardless, there's no harm in RMAing the unit. You save the long term problem.


----------



## summers (Sep 22, 2014)

Absolutely matches the sound as in youtube video, but but little low in frequency. Any idea what could be causing this sound... ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 22, 2014)

summers said:


> Absolutely matches the sound as in youtube video, but but little low in frequency. Any idea what could be causing this sound... ?


That usually comes when some wire is touching the fans while spinning. You can try this to be sure.


The Sorcerer said:


> If you can, remove the psu from the system, do this, and see if you get the same sound.


----------

